# BRUTE 29" 10 hp Tecumseh motor



## thewrist

Hi, I am new to the forum, I am looking at a used BRUTE 29" 10 horse power Tecumseh motor snow blower. I don't know how old it is. It is selling for $500.00. It is red with black trim, on the motor it is model HMSK100 and specs no: 159243T. Does anybody know how old it is and if it is hard to get parts for it. Is it a good buy. It looks in good shape.


----------



## 43128

God no that's a terrible buy, way overpriced


----------



## Rob711

Maybe that's a good price cause he's in Alaska. If only we had a way to see where he was from..hmmmmm


----------



## Rob711

Or he can go to harbor freight, might be princess auto, or Eskimo trader. All these choices are contingent on the posters local


----------



## Normex

thewrist said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum, I am looking at a used BRUTE 29" 10 horse power Tecumseh motor snow blower. I don't know how old it is. It is selling for $500.00. It is red with black trim, on the motor it is model HMSK100 and specs no: 159243T. Does anybody know how old it is and if it is hard to get parts for it. Is it a good buy. It looks in good shape.


 Like mentioned it sounds way over priced but it's all up to you!
and :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum wrist :white^_^arial^_^0^_

I'm not up on prices in your area but that sure seems to be a lot of money for not that much of a machine.
Around here (the forum) we tend not to think of the lower priced models as being a good purchase. Machines like MTD, Brute, Troybilt, Craftsman all get the job done and they'll work they just aren't the same quality as the Honda, Toro, Ariens machines that "we" tend to lean to.

If it's in good shape it's a 29" with good power it's just not on what most of us think of as a quality machine. Should still get the job done for your with proper care.

If you can do the maintenance on it and are willing to tackle most of the repairs it will get the job done but I'm thinking you can get better for that amount of money.

The more remote you are the less true that above statement becomes as I used to work for a transportation maintenance company that had a location so far north everything had to be flown in. I still cringe at what the end cost was for a spark plug or oil filter by the time "freight" was figured in to get it there.


----------



## thewrist

*Brute 29" 10 hp Tecumseh motor*

Well that is why I went on the forum. Thanks. Forget that one. I was trying to save money and buy used. Probably go with a new 27" Ariens with I think 10 hp or Husqvarna 27" it has a 291cc engine or the 30" for $100 dollars more with a 291cc motor. I would buy from a dealer not a box store. Which do you think or any other ideas.


----------



## thewrist

Oops the Ariens is a 28" with 309cc motor.


----------



## Normex

thewrist said:


> Oops the Ariens is a 28" with 309cc motor.


Ariens is one thousand fold better and Good Luck


----------



## thewrist

When looking at reviews a lot of the Ariens bought from Home Depot were not lasting but a few months then having problems. Are the ones you get from a dealer a different quality?


----------



## Normex

thewrist said:


> When looking at reviews a lot of the Ariens bought from Home Depot were not lasting but a few months then having problems. Are the ones you get from a dealer a different quality?


 At the dealer you may get a higher quality at least with the set up and assembly as HD are assembled by low paid employees but hey everyone has to make a living.


----------

